# My Journal: Bought my tank and started to breed Bettas. Need Advice *pics*



## Poseidon (May 7, 2011)

Hey guys, new to the forum, it looks like this is the place to be!

I just bought a 3-way-breeder and decided to incorperate it into my 5 gal tank.

I recently just purchased 2 Betta's. One male, one female.

I hope you'll follow my journal and help me out! 


Now... Let me post some pics for you guys.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. We have several experienced breeders (I'm not one of them lol) who will be glad to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## Poseidon (May 7, 2011)

*Pics*

Here's the setup, and a close-up of each of my betta's.

I still cant think of names for him and her.


----------



## Poseidon (May 7, 2011)

The big blue one is the male and the little purple one is the female said the guy at the store. The 3-way-breeder floats at the top of the tank, I've got the male in it for now, my question is, should I put the female in the breeder and let the male have the entire tank?

One more thing, the guy at the store said that the female needed to puff out a little bit more, thats how you know when shes full of eggs.... But does that happen only if you let them live together? I'm worried about the male killing her if they arent seperated...


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I am not sure you actually know how to breed...Are you sure you want to do this? There could be hundreds of babies once you do, and they'll all need homes. If they are viel tails, theyll be hard to home or sell.

I hope an experienced breeder will come to aid you...

Dont add them together right now..I have a feeling they are not conditioned and that you might end up with dead fish if you do right now.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I would suggest a LOT more research before you attempt breeding. You don't want to end up with dead fish. Plus, people on this forum get really mad when people try to breed without doing their homework first (note:I've seen a few of these people get banned from the site). 

Just my two cents: It's a lot harder than you think, and even more so when you haven't done the research.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum~
It looks like you don't really even have a breeding set up and didn't research. A proper breeding tank would have no gravel, it would have plenty of hiding spaces for the female, there'd be no filter, etc. Unfortunately, bettas aren't like guppies, it takes a lot of work to get a proper set up and a sucessful spawn. These are fighting fish after all, so you can't just toss them together and hope for the best. 

Here are some links to start you off on your research 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=65791

http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/catview.imp?catid=855

some other places to look for information is in some of the spawn logs here. Breeders like Dragonlady, Mr.Vampire181, Beat2020, 1Fish2Fish, etc, have some old (and current) spawn logs that you can look through. Their set ups are all incredible examples.

While you take a while to research, have your bettas each in their own tanks (minimum size 2.5 gallons), that are heated 78-80* F, and with proper water changes. That is the basic pet set up until you have _all_ your research done, and supplies gathered.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

^^^ Thissss <3

I was waiting for a post like this, heh, I was on my phone and far too lazy to type ;D


----------



## CTMongo (May 9, 2011)

Hey JKFish thanks for the links ay..i think ill learn more faster if i go onto topics like this and read along and get links of the there lol..the 2nd link is a good link!


----------



## Poseidon (May 7, 2011)

I woke up this morning to Kapu making the first few bubbles of a bubble nest! 

I have a 5 gallon tank with a 3 way breeder in it (floats at the top of the tank) I keep my male Kapu in the breeder so he doesnt attack my 3 females (I'm going to buy another tank eventually)



Do you think Kapu is just blowing it for the heck of it? Or do you think he actually wants to spawn with one of the females?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Not eventually. Not in a tiny bit. ASAP. Now. Pronto. Why do you have 4 bettas in a 5 gallon tank? You are extremely overstocked.... better yet, why did your betta fish numbers go from 2 to 4? You were in a with a male and female in a 5 gallon as it was.

Right now, I'd almost say just go ahead and do 100% water changes every other day. You're at pretty much 1.25 gallons per betta. Get your girls their own tank. If you want them all in a tank, I'd advise a 10 gallon divided 3 ways. Sororities are risky business. Bettas blow bubble nests; it's what they do. My male Kaimar was blowing a bubble nest in a disgusting cold cup when I bought him. I highly doubt they are any where near ready to breed, and neither are you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ChelseaK said:


> I would suggest a LOT more research before you attempt breeding. You don't want to end up with dead fish. Plus, people on this forum get really mad when people try to breed without doing their homework first (note:I've seen a few of these people get banned from the site).
> 
> Just my two cents: It's a lot harder than you think, and even more so when you haven't done the research.


People don't get banned just because they haven't done their research and people get mad at them. They get banned for starting trouble or being a troll. The purpose of this breeding section is so members can come here and ask questions of the more experienced breeders. Everyone has different experiences and ways to do things.Sometimes members get a little "opinionated" or blunt but they aren't trying to be rude, they only want what's best for the fish.


----------

